# 5 1/2 month old male size.



## keiferS91 (Dec 21, 2017)

I am wondering does my male gsd look ok for his age 5 1/2 months. He is a bit thin at the moment. He is 22 inches to the withers and weighs between 44 and 48 pounds I’ll
Have to check again.. I’m just not sure if he should be bigger at that age compared to other males. Maybe it could be the shorter hair I know the photos don’t really show his width. My other boy Logan the solid black one is just over 6 months he is 23 inches to the withers I think the main difference between them is that Logan is longer and has a deeper Chest.. will these be large gsd’s Or how is it hard to tell ? Thanks


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

He doesn't look too thin and looks great to me. We are too used to overweight dogs. Also check out threads on here about raising two pups, esp. same gender pups.


----------

